# Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker



## Tonguru (10 April 2008)

"Finde heraus, wo sich dein Schatz aufhält"

Habe vor einigen Wochen das erste Mal die Werbung für dieses Handy-Feature gesehen und mir gleich gedacht, das kann und darf doch nicht mit recht(lich)en Dingen zugehen...

Seit kurzem wird das Teil nun als "Fun-Applikation" angepriesen, es scheint sich also lediglich um eine Simulation zu handeln.
Recherchen im Web haben ergeben, daß wohl lediglich ein Clip abgespielt wird. Beschreibung auf der HP von Jamba:

*"Partner Tracker

Suche deine Liebsten und finde heraus was sie machen.*







Wolltest du nicht schon immer wissen was dein Schatz macht, während du nicht in der Nähe bist? Noch besser: Zeige deinen Freunden wo Ihre Partner sind und was sie im Moment wirklich tun! Einfach die Nummer eingeben, tracken und schon zeigt es dir dein Handy. Mit dieser coolen Software bist du garantiert der Held jeder Party! Ein Riesenspaß für alle! Neugierig? Worauf wartest du?! Hol' Dir jetzt den Partner Tracker!
PS: Die Software benötigt kein Internet und benutzt keine GPS Technologie. Diese Software dient lediglich zu Unterhaltungszwecken. Es findet keine echte Aufenthaltsortsbestimmung statt."

Also im Grunde nur eine Riesen-Verarsche?

Bedenken kamen mir aber heute morgen erneut, als ein anderes Unternehmen damit warb, daß es sich bei ihrem "Programm" eben NICHT um eine Simulation handelt...

Also noch mal recherchieren.
Hier im Forum leider nichts gefunden, daher auch der Post; vielleicht interessiert es noch mehr Menschen außer mir.

So wie es scheint, muß der zu ortende "Schatz" erst sein Einverständnis per SMS geben, daß er geortet wird - wie blöd muß man sein???
Und die Kohle für die "Applikation" - bekommt man die erstattet, wenn Schatzi sich nicht orten lassen will?
Und was ist, wenn man Schatzis Handy kurzzeitig in seiner Gewalt hat und zufällig damit sein Einverständnis gibt???

Was geht hier ab???      

Einige Links dazu:

http://forum.jurathek.de/showthread.php?t=70127
http://www.kurzefrage.de/wissenschaft-technik/234758/
http://iq.lycos.de/qa/show/865956/


Mit Sorge um die Privatsphäre meines Handys, 
Tonguru


----------



## Tonguru (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Das Thema scheint mittlerweile noch mehr Leute zu beschäftigen:

heise online - 29.10.08 - Regierung will Verbraucher vor heimlicher Handy-Ortung schützen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 November 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Besonders skuril:
Unterhalb dieses Threads taucht ein themenverwandter Werbebanner aus der AD-Sense Familie Googles auf. Und zwar genau von der Firma vor der hier berechtigter Maßen gewarnt wird. Das ist dann wohl Web 2.0 in Vollendung.


----------



## Tonguru (27 November 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

@ Gast:

Du siehst Werbeeinblendungen auf Websites?


Dank Firefox, Adblock und No Script ist mir das schon lange nicht mehr "vergönnt".
:sun:

Aber es stimmt:
Adblock weist als blockierte Grafik ein jpg von jamba mit dem Namen "Partner_Tracker" aus... schon krass...

:scherzkeks:  :wall:


----------



## Heiko (27 November 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Besonders skuril:
> Unterhalb dieses Threads taucht ein themenverwandter Werbebanner aus der AD-Sense Familie Googles auf. Und zwar genau von der Firma vor der hier berechtigter Maßen gewarnt wird. Das ist dann wohl Web 2.0 in Vollendung.


Wenn Du uns den Link zukommen lässt, dann werden wir diesen sperren.


----------



## Tonguru (27 November 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Uuups...

Bei dem jpg handelt es sich um ein Bild, das in meinem ersten Beitrag sichtbar ist, wenn man Adblock mal abschaltet...
Wie kommt denn das da hin?


Wohl beim Übernehmen des Textes nicht aufgepaßt.
img src="http://www.jamba.de/storage/view/546/0/pa/Partner_Tracker.jpg"

Suche noch die EDIT-Funktion... :help: (OK, erledigt - Danke, ww)

@ Gast:
Das ist aber nicht das, was du meintest, oder?


----------



## Marco (30 November 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Er meint bestimmt das unter den Stichworten das Bild erscheint. Klickt man darauf landet man bei.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

habs mir grad runtergeaden, es kommt echt immer nur ne animation egal welche nummer, immer die gleiche stadt, keine ahnung welche, und dann eine animation von 2 schlecht animierten verpixelten zensierten menschen beim sex... sehr einfallslos und echte abzocke!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Warum so schwer mit dem kostenlosen google earth kann man auch jeden und alles sehen wen dein schatzi sagt ich bleib heut zuhaus du auf hasu guckst und sie rauskommt und zu deinem besten freund geht und nachher hand in hand mit ihr rausgeht.Am nächsten tag das gleiche aber du gehst zu deinem freund und tata hast dus auh rausgefunden
google earth ist aber kostenpflichtig


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum so schwer mit dem kostenlosen google earth kann man auch jeden und alles sehen wen dein schatzi sagt ich bleib heut zuhaus du auf hasu guckst und sie rauskommt und zu deinem besten freund geht und nachher hand in hand mit ihr rausgeht.Am nächsten tag das gleiche aber du gehst zu deinem freund und tata hast dus auh rausgefunden
> google earth ist aber kostenpflichtig


soory meine google earth live


----------



## Unregistriert (22 März 2009)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Zu diesem Thema habe ich eben einen interessanten Artikel gelsen:

Mobile Spy - Ortung mit Haken

Ich denke das sagt shcon alles...


----------



## Tonguru (2 April 2009)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

Nachdem mit dem Partner Tracker wohl keine Umsätze mehr zu erzielen sind, hat sich die Abzock-M...a was Neues ausgedacht:

"Bestimme das Datum deines Todes!"
Sende XXX an XXXXXXX ...

:schuettel:

Die Geschmacklosigkeit der Klingelkracherfinder erreicht einen neuen Höhepunkt. Dagegen waren mir rülpsende Elche im Nachhinein betrachtet echt sympathisch.

Sicher weiß auch die Jugend, daß es sich hierbei um einen nicht ernstzunehmenden "Spaß" handelt; dennoch finde ich es erschreckend, was von den Anbietern alles vermarktet werden darf, um an deren Geld zu kommen.

Für mich fällt das unter die Rubrik "Sittenwidrig". Wer dafür zahlt, ist selbst schuld.

Was kommt als nächstes?
Bitte keine Vorschläge; wir möchten doch niemanden auf falsche Gedanken bringen... :sun:


----------



## FOSAL (24 Juni 2010)

*AW: Mobile Spy / Partner Tracker*

HY LEUTE!
LEIDER MUSS ICH SAGEN DAS ALLES LUG & TRUG IST! NO SPY NO PARTNER TRACKER. DOCH ICH HATTE EIN HDY VON 'LG' ANBIETER 'DREI', MEINE FREUNDIN AUCH. BEI DIESEN HDY's FUNKTIONIERTE ES TATSÄCHLICH ABER ES WAR ALLES IM VORHINEIN INSTALLIERT!
ICH WEISS LEIDER NICHT WO MAN PROGRAMME FÜRN PC ODER HDY BEKOMMMT WO ICH ANDERE HDY AUSSPIONIEREN KANN!
KANN MIR WER WEITER HELFEN? DANKE LEUTE!!
YRS,FOSAL


----------

